# King Cobra escapes house, on loose in suburbs



## Raymonde (Jul 26, 2012)

its probably not the first one to escape or be let loose.... or the last....

King Cobra escapes house, on loose in suburbs | thetelegraph.com.au


----------



## Rissi (Jul 26, 2012)

Hrm that just made me wonder: do we actually have antivenom that will work on exotics in Aus?
or is antivenom not spp specific but just acts on whether it's haemotoxic/neurotoxic etc? Sorry novice question I know but interests me?


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow...crappers! haha Thats sorta awesome but not really!


----------



## nagini-baby (Jul 26, 2012)

the storys ten yrs old. media blew it out of proportion again.....


----------



## Raymonde (Jul 26, 2012)

Rissi said:


> Hrm that just made me wonder: do we actually have antivenom that will work on exotics in Aus?
> or is antivenom not spp specific but just acts on whether it's haemotoxic/neurotoxic etc? Sorry novice question I know but interests me?



I don't know too much about it but there are venom collection facilities which have special permits to keep exotic species like king cobras for the purpose of creating anti-venom.

see ssssnakeman's thread to see an example of a venom collection facility http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/venom-189723/

i believe (not entirely sure) that while there is some overlap for using anti-vemon that is not species specific, it does have to be a similar type of venom, and it is far more effective if you know the exact species and have the right anti-venom.


----------



## -Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Was wondering how long before this got posted, only 10 years.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 26, 2012)

Ahh..... the old hooded grass snake. Careful of this one!  I hear they like wicker baskets.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 26, 2012)

-Peter said:


> Was wondering how long before this got posted, only 10 years.



Was it ever caught then?


----------



## Rissi (Jul 26, 2012)

Raymonde-thanks for that I was just thinking about his post actually. Makes sense.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 26, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Was it ever caught then?



The question should be,was one ever on the loose in the first place?


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 26, 2012)

Got to watch those King Eastern Browns too...very common


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 26, 2012)

I heard the government is planning to release more King Cobras to keep the Corn Snake population down.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 26, 2012)

" a monster that can grow to 15 metres and weigh more than 100kg"
lolwut?
15m?​


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 26, 2012)

There was a snake pyschic advertising in Scales and Tails, maybe they can consult her to help track it down


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jul 26, 2012)

there is a picture and a video on that cobra on facebook thats the truth


----------



## eipper (Jul 26, 2012)

I reckon that "snake expert" has a problem if he thinks a burm gets to 15 metres.


----------



## Raymonde (Jul 26, 2012)

eipper said:


> I reckon that "snake expert" has a problem if he thinks a burm gets to 15 metres.



Tony would never have said that, he knows his stuff, my guess is that it is a misquote by the reporter, maybe it was supposed to be 15 ft....?

it wouldn't exactly be hard to find dozens of newspaper articles about snakes that have inaccuracies in them..... or any newspaper article for that matter.... reporters get things wrong all the time.

the original article Venomous king cobra on the loose Local Gold Coast News | goldcoast.com.au | Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia


----------



## creesa96 (Jul 29, 2012)

this is nothing about the kingy but i work at the gold coast pet centre in the reptile room at at least once a week have have someone coming in with 1 or 2 baby red eared sliders/turtles paranoid cos they wont eat,i ask where they got them and majority of the time they say "they dont know" and one guy said he got 2 hatchies from a guy down in melbourne for $50 each.


----------

